# Why won't voice to text capitalize proper names?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have a Samsung S9+ set to use Gboard, (though on "spelling correction" it indicates "Samsung Keyboard"-- and says it's using that for the "Default spell checker.")

I use voice to text all the time, and I don't understand why obvious proper names aren't always capitalized. I'm not talking about "Mark" or "Bob," words like that, which can also be simple nouns. I mean like with "Steve," or "Barbara," or "Williamsport," etc, etc. Almost always lower case. Somewhere there's a setting I'm not checking, is my guess, but I'll be darned if I can find it. Thanks for assistance with this.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe it does that to avoid complains from people who have uncommon names. "what do you mean that my name is not a proper name!!!!"


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Scroll down to Autocoreect on Samsung phones and check the settings.
https://www.lifewire.com/using-autocorrect-in-android-121667

Note: I don't have Gboard installed on any android device and I also have Google Voice turned off.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Yeah, I checked that right away, seems as it should be; I have pretty much everything enabled. I don't see any reference online as far as Gboard settings related to capitalizing proper names....I've looked around.....usually I get directed to "samsung keyboard," which I do not like. Used it, don't care for it. Gboard searches were fruitless.


----------

